# [Retro-Test] Command & Conquer



## PCGH_Thilo (19. September 2007)

Vom November 1995, veröffentlicht in Kulturnews, einem bundesweit in unterschiedlichen Städten erscheinenden Kulturmagazin. Autor: Thilo Bayer

* Command & Conquer*

Es ist soweit: Nachdem Millionen von K!N-LeserInnen geduldig ein halbes Jahr ausgeharrt haben, präsentiert die PC-Spiele-Rubrik mit C&C stolz den ersten Vertreter der Kategorie Außerirdisch. Veröffentlichungen von Westwood haben den seltenen Ruf, ohne Ausnahme qualitativ hochwertig zu sein. Der Nachfolger des Echtzeit-Klassikers Dune 2 folgt dieser Tradition mehr als souverän.

Das actionlastige Strategie-Geschehen verwöhnt Auge und Ohr mit rendergetunter Spielgrafik, sehenswerten Zwischensequenzen (incl. bildschirmfüllender Videos) und einem Soundtrack, der die ohnehin schon bombastische Atmosphäre mit einer satten Portion Hochspannung anreichert. Die 30 Einsätze sind insgesamt recht abwechslungsreich, wenngleich die Schlußmissionen keine großartigen Innovationen mehr bringen. Der Packung liegt immerhin eine zweite Spiel-CD bei, die speziell für Nullmodem-Einsätze gedacht ist. Die entschärfte deutsche Version bietet zwar nicht gerade familienfreundliche Unterhaltung, Fans von perfekt aufgemachten Kriegsspielchen werden aber auch auf schwächeren Rechnern wochenlang auf ihre Kosten kommen.

Firma: Westwood / Virgin
Format: PC CD-ROM
Preis: ca. DM 100
Bewertung: !!!!!! (von 6)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## |L1n3 (19. September 2007)

Achja Westwood ... was war das geil damals.
Und immer das Westwood logo am anfang.
Ich fand die hatten einfach Stil und EA hat C&C kaputt gemacht.
Auch wenn das neue wieder ein zugelegt hat, aber die alten waren besser.


----------



## Marbus16 (19. September 2007)

100DM=50 - was meckert ihr über  die teuren Games heutzutage rum?


----------



## Hardware-Guru (21. September 2007)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre lag der Straßenpreis bei rund 80 Mark...


----------



## SoF (21. September 2007)

We're going to have to act if we want to live in a different world...achja die Musik war großartig...


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (21. September 2007)

Yeah, ich habe heute noch meinen damaligen "Rip" des Soundtracks! Mitm Loopkabel zum MIC Eingang des Zweitrechners und alle Tracks im Auswahlmenü durchgespielt, am Zweitsys auf WAV runter, und dann mühselig zu mp3 konvertiert. 

Die Files hab ich heute noch...  Der Soundtrack war einfach nur spitzenklasse, und das Game auch.

Ich muß ehrlich sagen, mir hats gefallen, daß beim neuesten C&C wieder recht viel vom alten übernommen wurde, quasi ein aufgepepptes C&C1. Viele kritisieren das. Ich finds geil so. Nur an die alten Soundtracks scheinens ned mehr ranzukommen, da helfen auch HD Vids als Ausgleich nix.


----------



## Hatuja (22. September 2007)

Vor einiger Zeit gab es auch mal die den Soundtrack offiziell zum Download.
Ich müsste mal in mein "Archiv" schauen, ob ich den noch finde.


----------



## Amosh (23. September 2007)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Vor einiger Zeit gab es auch mal die den Soundtrack offiziell zum Download.


Soundtrack? Eher das ganze Spiel.


----------



## Hyperhorn (26. September 2007)

Mich wundert es, dass keiner die grottige Wegfindung/ KI angesprochen hat.
Da baut man schön einen zweiten Sammler, nur um nach einigen Minuten Tiberiummangel zu beklagen. Man sucht nach der Ursache und entdeckt zwei Sammler, die sich auf einer kleinen Brücke zum Feld gegenüberstehen und unerbittlich "herumzucken"...


----------



## riedochs (28. September 2007)

Es ist und bleibt das beste C&C ever. Ich zocke es heute hin und wieder noch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. September 2007)

Ein Spiel was mal wirklich teuer war, war Wing Commander 3, für das bis zu 170Deutsche Geld verlangt wurden.

Wie dem auch sei, ist CnC nicht mittlererweile Freeware??


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (30. September 2007)

rofl @ Sammler, jo, das war und ist einfach nur Kult, die absolut miserable Wegfindung!  Sammler, die mal so durch Feindbasen kurven, steckenbleiben, mehr als zwei Sammler pro Raffinerie waren sowieso der pure Terror...

Ah, Wing Commander 3, das weckt auch Erinnerungen. Das war das erste Spiel, daß es geschafft hatte, mich zum Schwänzen der Schule zu "überreden".  Damals am 486er, lol. 

Ich hatte da die "Premiere Edition" in der riesigen Box, wo noch Bonus CDs, T-Shirt, Poster, die metallene Filmrolle, eine VHS Kassette usw. dabei waren. Eine der besten Special/Collectors Editions ever...

Gabs eigentlich eine C&C1 Collectors?


----------



## 7of9 (30. September 2007)

Also ich habe mir, mit wenigen Ausnahmen, schon immer die teuren Preise für aktuelle Spiele gespart und mir diese dann erst gekauft, wenn Sie für viel weniger zu haben waren, also beispielsweise so, wie dieses Spielepyramide-Ding. Neben dem Einsparen der Kohle hat das noch einen anderen netten Effekt - die verfügbare Hardware reicht aus um die Spiele problemlos und ohne EInschränkungen zu spielen, ganz ohne das man ein Vermögen beim HW-Dealer lässt.

Insofern habe fand ich die C&C-Aktion ganz nett und habe aufgrunddessen vor wneigen Wochen zum ersten Mal dieses Spiel gezockt


----------



## rob21 (2. Oktober 2007)

Nicht zu vergessen solche Scherze wie dass man den Gegner zumauern konnte und ihm Obelisken in die Basis pflanzen konnte...oder fieserweise den strunzdummen Sammler mit Sandsäcken den Weg verbauen konnte. Die Sammler sind glaube ich das dümmste, was mir jemals über den Weg gelaufen ist...


----------



## der_schnitter (27. März 2008)

rob21,danke für die Tipps 
Da ich dieses Juwel der Spielewelt verpasst habe,hats mich gleich doppelt gefreut,als ich gerade beim Zeitschriftenhändler die Vollverision in der Gamestar entdeckt habe.Ich hab erst mit Alarmstufe Rot 1 angefangen,weshalb ich die Westwood Spiele von früher nicht kenne.Habs bis gerade gespielt und es ist einfach geil.Finde ich besser als den schei...ääh die Spiele von Blizzard (namentlich Star- und Warcraft).Irgendwie finde ich,dass der Spielablauf in C&C langsamer als in RA ist.Die Einheiten könnten sich z.B. etwas schneller bewegen,aber ansonsten eines der besten Strategiespiele,die ich je gespielt habe!


----------



## exxe (27. März 2008)

ist in vollversion in dieser zeitschrift die normale oder die Gold version mit svga grafik?

bei der alten hat man fast nix gesehn vom schlachtfeld
fast wie tiberian sun einmal mit 800x600 und dann mit 1280x1024


----------



## der_schnitter (28. März 2008)

Ich hab keine Ahnung,aber ich schätze die normale.Aber ich seh genug vom Schlachtfeld.Leider habe ich bisher kein Grafikoptionsmenü gesehen 
Habe gemerkt,dass das Spiel nicht automatisch speichert.Heute wieder alles von vorne angefangen.Ging mir damals bei RA1 auch schon so.Werde es wohl nie lernen 
Die Musik in RA2 hat mir bisher am besten gefallen 
Hier kann man die gesamte Musik runterladen
Und hier steht gleich mal das gesamte Spiel zum Download bereit
und zum Schluss noch die Patches 
Vistauser können sich freuen,das Spiel geht nur noch unter XP 

Edit:
Ich hab noch eine Downloadquelle für die Goldversion gefunden,da ich nicht weiß,welche Version die obere ist.


----------



## hansi152 (28. März 2008)

ich persönlich finde die Mucke in Tiberian Sun besser, aber das ist wohl ansichstssache


----------



## exxe (28. März 2008)

wenn wir schon halb ot sind
okay es is nix für jeden, aber teilweise schon lustig

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGtd0KkOvG4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QC3PDflsuQA


----------



## der_schnitter (29. März 2008)

Lustig auf jeden Fall 
Meine Version ist die normale (nicht gold) Version.Habe den Mauszeiger mal näher angesehen,der ist in 640x480 
Goldversion lade ich mir aber nicht runter dank DSL-Light ()


----------



## exxe (29. März 2008)

640x480 ist die gold
die normale hat 320 × 200


----------



## der_schnitter (29. März 2008)

Ist sonst noch was besonders an der Gold?Also ich kann nicht die auflösung sagen,aber sie ist auf jeden Fall unter 800x600.Aber 320x200?Die müsste höher sein,also ich tippe auf 640x480.


----------



## exxe (29. März 2008)

die erste version läuft unter dos und in 320x200
die gold oder auch svga läuft unter win9x und svga, also 640x480x256

bis auf OS und auflösung und somit der der grösse des sichtbaren schlachtfelds gib es keine unterschiede

so einfach über die ini umstellen wie bei tiberian sun geht leider noch nicht


----------



## exxe (17. Juni 2008)

mittlerweile gibts auch n userpatch um das spiel in 1024er auflösung zu spielen

in den ersten missionen soiet man dann die komplette karte auf einmal
auch iwie n art cheat, aber dafür sucht man dann stunden nach dem letzten cyborg der irgendwo hinter nem baum steht



http://scr3.golem.de/screenshots/0805/CnC95/hirescnc95.png
K-Files - Das Downloadportal für Spielefreaks


----------



## myvendetta (19. Juni 2008)

wegen diesem spiel habe ich heute immer noch eine narbe am schienbein!!! ich muss so ca. 9-10 jahre alt gewesen sein, da saß ein kumpel vorm pc (man muss dazu sagen, dass dieser jemand recht dick war, und der pc blöd in einer nische stand), und ich konnte den bildschirm nicht sehen. also hab ich mich auf nen stuhl gestellt, um alles zu sehen. allerdings hatte der stuhl rollen und ich bin promt weggerutscht und mit dem schienbein gegen die schreibtischkante. resultat: ab ins krankenhaus zum nähen. 

ich weiß auch nicht, aber damals haben mich spiele mehr gefesselt, siehe c&c, warcraft 2, starcraft und siedler 2. bin bis heute kein spiel mehr so intensiv angegangen wie damals.

c&c war auf jeden fall ein spitzen game, soundtrack top, ki flop, was mich aber da nicht so gestört hatte. iwie hats die atmospäre des spiels wieder gutgemacht.


----------

